# first build log



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

i got most of the parts that was in stock everything has been ordered i got what i could i will add more pics some parts prob wont come in till next few weeks but i hope earlier, i want to thank everyone for there help for though who has read my past threads i will post pics as i get the parts in. decided not to go with the SSD for right now i just wanted to get everything i can afford.   



NZXT Guardian 921 RB ATX Mid Tower Case, Black 921RB-001-BL
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$79.30



Gigabyte Black Edition LGA 1150 Intel Z97 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboards GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$179.99

Sold by: Amazon.com LLC





EVGA SuperNOVA 750G1 750W ATX12V Power Supply 120-G1-0750-XR
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$103.64






Lite-On 24x SATA Internal DVD/RW Optical Drives IHAS324-17 Black
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$23.22




Windows 8.1 System Builder OEM DVD 64-Bit $91.71




WD Black 2TB Performance Desktop Hard Drive: 3.5-inch, SATA 6 Gb/s, 7200 RPM, 64MB Cache WD2003FZEX
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$124.99




Intel Core i5-4690K Processor 3.5 GHz LGA 1150 BX80646I54690K
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$239.99





Corsair Hydro Series H80i GT Performance Liquid CPU Cooler CW-9060017-WW
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$99.99





Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM - Black (HX318C10FB/8)
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$57.99



Kingston HyperX FURY 8GB 1866MHz DDR3 CL10 DIMM - Black (HX318C10FB/8)
Sold by: Amazon.com LLC
$57.99
total $ 1058.81


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2015)

Please just post pics in this thread. No need for more threads on your build.

Looking good!


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

ok just found out how to look up my old threads


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2015)

As you get more parts added. Edit the first post and place them with the other parts. Good luck


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

the only thing i need next is the gpu i just hope all the parts will work and no DOAs.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2015)

Just be careful with the CPU pins


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

yup i will have to install bios right?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 3, 2015)

Not if it boots


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

ok so hope i wont have to worry about that but i keep yall updated and will be posting pics on this thread


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 3, 2015)

should have got Hero II Z97 board.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

was looking at that but it was out of stock so i just got what i could its still a good mobo im sure what i got


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 3, 2015)

Newegg has it.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

i got everything on amazon because i am a prime member and got free two day shipping


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 3, 2015)

Really nice build you got there. The only thing I wonder is why the corsair h80i GT?


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

i just wanted something different then a cooler master 212 the h100i i wont think will fit in my case 



NZXT Guardian 921


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

should i use my current gpu till i get my new one or use the intel graphics? see system specs for gpu


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 4, 2015)

Y U pay $175 for a Maximus 6 in April 3 2015?
I tell you what;If it doesn't boot with that chip (4690K) you will need a BIOS chip,too.
When/if you do need one..get it from BIOSDepot.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

i had time to change my order http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K872JZ4/?tag=tec06d-20 i thought it was a 2014 but thanks for pointing it out


----------



## theonedub (Apr 4, 2015)

Single stick of RAM? Should get a 2x4gb kit.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

i got 2 8gb sticks just ordered the other stick forgot to put 2


----------



## theonedub (Apr 4, 2015)

Maybe remove your actual name from the post, if that bothers you.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

nope aslong as it dont show any other info


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 4, 2015)

hmm..All I saw was a Giga UD5.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K872JZ4/?tag=tec06d-20 i brought the last one in stock


----------



## Schmuckley (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks nice..I'm not a fan of the Giga BIOS.
I don't mind the one on the Giga on I'm running now, though.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

hopefully the bios will be easy to understand.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2015)

You really shouldn't have to do anything to the bios. At first anyway. Maybe adjust your fan speed. Watch some youtube videos of the bios


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

OK good so I just hope it all goes good and not have to return any DOAs


----------



## Jetster (Apr 4, 2015)

Probably not, it does happen though. Save all boxes including shipping. Take your time and be careful


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 4, 2015)

Yup I be positing pics of my build on this build log thread


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 4, 2015)

The only thing I would have changed is the HDD I would have gone with a Blue and spent some money on a decent SSD other than that it should serve you well

An WD RE4 2 TB Enterprise Hard Drive: 3.5 Inch, 7200 RPM, SATA III, 64 MB Cache - WD2003FYYS $71.99 +  Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM)$105.99 total cost $177.98


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will the h80i cooler fit in my case? Case info above on first page


----------



## Jetster (Apr 5, 2015)

It should. Edit your first post and place all your parts list there. That way people don't have to search the thread. 

Also I know you have an Amazon prime account but shop around. That price on a DVD drive is double what NE has it for


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 5, 2015)

ok so more and more problems for the GTX 970 have been poping up on this site now makes me think twice so still deciding rather or not its still a good GPU i might save up for the GTX 980 i really like the asus GTX 980 gold that i saw on this site but not sure how long it will be available till they all sell out.


----------



## xela333 (Apr 6, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> ok so more and more problems for the GTX 970 have been poping up on this site now makes me think twice so still deciding rather or not its still a good GPU i might save up for the GTX 980 i really like the asus GTX 980 gold that i saw on this site but not sure how long it will be available till they all sell out.



The 970 is still an excellent card. I'm running the msi 970 on a 4k monitor. Amazing performance.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

now waiting on the H80i cooler should be in next week


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 7, 2015)

seems like a very good mobo i think i made the right move on that, i hope the i5 will last a few years planing on overclocking i was thinking off using the stock fan just to make sure eveything works but i think i can wait for the H80i to come in next week


----------



## Jetster (Apr 7, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> i was thinking off using the stock fan just to make sure eveything works



That is actually a good idea. In fact I usually do a bench test of the part outside the case A POST test. No drives just to make sure we are go for the build

Sometimes a cooler not properly installed will stop a board from POST

Then after every major part install I check to see if it still will POST

Just make sure you unplug it before continuing with the build


----------



## Countryside (Apr 7, 2015)

Really nice bro! you got some quality parts


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 7, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Save all boxes


Actually, all of the boxes should be kept for at least the length of their warranty.  It also makes items more appealing when reselling them.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 8, 2015)

well I did it I built a pc installed windows everything is working grate so far using the stock fan as of now till my H80i comes in, I should be OK running normal  programs with the stock fan no oc done to it, just enough to download updates and software without it overheating right?


----------



## Jetster (Apr 8, 2015)

Your fine running anything with the stock fan. Just dont overclock


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 8, 2015)

> just enough to download updates and software without it overheating right?


You can even play the most demanding games as well. The stock cooler will keep your cpu in the safe zone if it's not overclocked. If the stock cooler would be that bad as you think intel would probably not ship it with the cpu.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

I transported my PC to a friends house and pluged it in and now it won't turn on I checked everything on the mobo and its all plugged in show what happened need help!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 9, 2015)

Maybe something lost contact while you were transporting it try to re-check every wire.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm going back home now and take it apart and put it together again see what happens


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 9, 2015)

ok go got the pc back home didn't touch anything when I was at my friends house and now it works fine WTF?


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 10, 2015)

Maybe your friends house doesn't have proper grounding or something. But the main thing is it works @ home. There's no place like home


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ya that was strange but least its working now


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2015)

I believe that everyone should have an outlet tester in their toolbox.  Cheap insurance before plugging something into an unknown outlet. I'm not sure what the differences are, but there seems to be two levels of testers, the ~$10 level and the ~$40 level.  I think the more expensive one will tell you how something is wrong while the cheaper one will just tell you something's wrong.  Clear as mud?  Me too.
~$10:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005GYBFAE/?tag=tec06d-20
~$40
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BZXA2UY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 10, 2015)

Even my houses outlet is not normal. My previous case used to do this. When the PC was turned on or off and if you touch any metal part of the case and then any other grounded metal you will be hit by a small jolt of electricity, but the PC works so no problems.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> Even my houses outlet is not normal. My previous case used to do this. When the PC was turned on or off and if you touch any metal part of the case and then any other grounded metal you will be hit by a small jolt of electricity, but the PC works so no problems.


That NEEDS to be fixed!


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 10, 2015)

> That NEEDS to be fixed!


Maybe one day.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

I think I made the good choice on the i5 CPU its so powerful I can play the Sims 3 without a GPU in 1920x1080 in 1080p my cooler comes in tomorrow so now i be able to oc the CPU


----------



## Devon68 (Apr 12, 2015)

You cant go wrong with an i5,only if you buy an i3 you might regret not going one more step and getting an i5.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yup I have almost saved up for the gtx 970 so I prob be buying that in the next few weeks


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 13, 2015)

so I tried to install the H80i so that was crap nothing would fit right so im going for the cooler master 212


----------



## peche (Apr 14, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> so I tried to install the H80i so that was crap nothing would fit right so im going for the cooler master 212


You are telling us nothing about it....
Reasons, problems, what happened there?


Regards,


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

it was very difficult to install the screws did not fit on the right parts I was using all the right parts the manual did not show details on how to install it like which part to use for what I tried all the parts it just did not go on right maybe it was just to big for my case, I have watched 2 or 3 videos on how to install this part but still


----------



## peche (Apr 14, 2015)

well ....
there is always a hot fix for this... dont screw more money ...

The easy and proper way 









the hard way:


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

well I already returned it so I am looking at the cooler master 212 but that came out in 2011 I was looking for something newer the 612 might be to big for my case, I may not even have to oc this i5 its a very good cpu turbo goes up to 3.9ghz with no oc


----------



## peche (Apr 14, 2015)

well but ... on a NZXT Guardian 921 almost every cooler will fit, dont understand your problem, even when all AIO are little complicated to install,


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

for now I am going to use the stock intel cooling I'm not going to oc it till I get my gpu or prob not at all I can play the sims 3 with just the intel i5 no gpu


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

does anyone know if best buy can install my H80i cooler


----------



## Toothless (Apr 14, 2015)

1. Stop double posting; it makes the thread look messy. There is an edit button.

2. I've found BestBuy techs unable to do anything but offer the worst for the customer. (Personal visits there)

3. Have a local computer shop do it. Otherwise refer to a Youtube video and follow the instructions.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

i'm going to give best buy a shot I don't see why they cant do it if not I just look for some local shops I've already tired installing it was just to difficult for me and don't want to end up braking anything.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm going to look for a local shop I just found a bunch around here but I'm sure install price will be more then 50$


----------



## erocker (Apr 14, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> does anyone know if best buy can install my H80i cooler


Yes, they can.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 17, 2015)

so I used old thermal paste on the cpu with stock fan it started running temps at 35-54c seems a little high so I just applied new thermal paste and running at 32-38c is that still a little to high? it goes up to 54c when running disk clean up is that normal?

update: the thermal paste I had used at first was several years old and kind of hard so I guess it only lasted a few days so I applied new thermal paste I got today now it seems to be back to normal at 28-32c but still when I run disk clean up it runs 38-54c then goes back to normal, so I guess that's normal for the cpu temps to go up when using programs such as disk clean up.


----------



## Mindweaver (Apr 17, 2015)

54c is not high. It should be fine.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 17, 2015)

so what is to high for the temps?


----------



## t_ski (Apr 17, 2015)

Usually the max temp by Intel standards is around 85 degrees C, depending on the chip of course.


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

got my H80i GT cooler installed everything is working grate now what intel oc softwear do I need https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=extreme tuning I want to make sure I got the right one I never used intel oc before only amd on my old pc. update: my cpu core temps 57c during the stress test using intels, so I am guessing everything is running good


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 23, 2015)

MOAR pics of the build with its updates! We want to see!


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

yes I will get more pics of my cooler that was just installed yesterday I've been busy so I get the pics up soon


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

w

 


wire management is next maybe best to do that after I get my gpu, sorry for the crappy pics I have a 21mp camera and had to resize all of them


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 23, 2015)

It will be best to do your cable management now, specially cause there are less elements in the way and it will be more comfortable. Just remember to leave 1 or 2 PCI-EX connectors from the PSU depending on the GPU you're gonna get and you're good to go. That's what I do when possible, organize as much cables as I can before inserting any "interfering" element with my hands in the working place (such as GFX or any other PCI card, and in my precise case, tubing all along the case) ... then it's easier to plug all of them, even the final ones w/o having to twist your arms to arrange it.

A simple tip, connecting the hard drives with the connector side being closer to the MoBo side panel it will allow you to do a tidiest cable setup and easier to hide behind the panel


----------



## NTM2003 (Apr 23, 2015)

I did a few zip ties just now so it looks a little better i'm getting a GTX 970 im going to wait to see if there's any classified edition's or something else but I think that's only for the 980.


----------



## SirKeldon (Apr 23, 2015)

NTM2003 said:


> I did a few zip ties just now so it looks a little better i'm getting a GTX 970 im going to wait to see if there's any classified edition's or something else but I think that's only for the 980.



IMHO there are a lot of cables that could be underneath the mobo panel (if you have clearance of course) and specially even more if you twist your HD cage towards the other side, but again, this is just a tip, being your first build is not looking bad at all, keep it up mate


----------



## NTM2003 (May 11, 2015)

my new pc is now 100% done got my GPU installed today went with the GTX 960 I am impressed so far with the 960


----------



## NTM2003 (May 11, 2015)




----------

